# M7T - Mach7 Technologies



## Moneybags (15 January 2007)

Safety Medical Products - SFP

Dear all,

Couldn't find a thread on this.

Insider first mentioned this stock on the RTL thread......I was impressed then and can't believe how much it has moved in a month, on the back of some good announcements admittedly. Currently at .87 on lowish volume with 9% gain today.

I know very little about this stock and as yet am unable to post a chart (somebody please).

I just thought this stock should be noted.

Cheers

MB

I don't hold..........(yet)


----------



## coyotte (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

So what have we got NO ANALYSIS in any form
Some insider Trading ?

Looks like blatant RAMPING


Cheers


----------



## Moneybags (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

Take it or leave it Coyotte...........no ramp..........I repeat I don't hold. 

MB


----------



## noobs (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

Phenomenal run of late - 6 Month Chart for you MoneyBags
Does'nt appear to need any substantial volume to get this one moving which is a bit worrying


----------



## Moneybags (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

Thankyou noobs   very much appreciated.

I hope ASF members ( minus Coyotte ) gain something from this.

MB


----------



## insider (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

I'm glad to see that the stock is jumped up alot... They've got alot of highly disposable products so there will always high demand... Kind of like razor blades... Took a while for them to move but too bad I never had money on them


----------



## Moneybags (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

Gee insider, I thought I was silly not getting on this........ you alerted me to it........I thought you were on for sure. Oh well.

MB


----------



## insider (15 January 2007)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

Nah dude I don't feel stupid at all... Those 0 day volumes are a worry to me and will always be... I guess you have to be in it to win it


----------



## Miner (23 July 2014)

*Re: SFP - Safety Medical Products*

More than 7 years - no activity on this thread.
Hopefully some one will read this to respond.
This scrip off late has gone off to a very high volume.
Aparently all it relates to 3 D acquisition. 
Does any one know more - how could it became astronomically active but no flags from ASX either and just crusing.


----------



## System (17 February 2015)

*Re: 3DM - 3D Medical*

On February 17th, 2015, Safety Medical Products Limited (SFP) changed its name and ASX code to 3D Medical Limited (3DM).


----------



## pixel (27 January 2016)

*Re: 3DM - 3D Medical*

Merger with Mach7 announced:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01705549


----------



## System (14 April 2016)

On April 14th, 2016, 3D Medical Limited (3DM) changed its name and ASX code to Mach7 Technologies Limited (M7T).


----------



## pixel (14 April 2016)

System said:


> On April 14th, 2016, 3D Medical Limited (3DM) changed its name and ASX code to Mach7 Technologies Limited (M7T).




hmm - SFP changed to 3DM changed to M7T.  

I wonder who did better over the years, the shareholders or the directors?


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

pixel said:


> I wonder who did better over the years, the shareholders or the directors?




Not the shareholders that's for sure. Disappointing half year results for Mach7 Technologies released today. Revenue of $3.86 million down 19% compared to the previous corresponding period and a half year loss of $3.4 million.

Mr. Market's reaction: share price down 24.29% (8.5c) to 26.5c.  Not looking good for M7T.


----------



## Trav. (13 April 2019)

Interesting chart below. 

Announcement on the 28/3 seems to have caused the turn around in SP. 











not held


----------



## peter2 (14 June 2019)

@Trav.  Your post was spot on as the price has not stopped going up. M7T did not appear on my radar until price was at 0.35. I looked at it and even read a bit about what it does. M7T is a cloud based SaaS that aggregates patients' medical records so that a clinician has access to them. It does a similar job to PME, but does it differently. Stockhead had a few notes about M7T a while back. 
Unfortunately I don't hold. D'oh.


----------



## Trav. (14 June 2019)

@peter2 well even a broken clock is right twice a day , would have been a very nice trade.


----------



## greggles (10 July 2019)

M7T appears unstoppable at the moment. 

Yesterday the company announced that it has signed a Software and Services Agreement with Advocate Aurora Health, an integrated healthcare network headquartered in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. The agreement has a minimum total contract value of A$5.7 million across a five-year term. A$550k per annum will be added to the Company's annual recurring revenue, taking the total annual recurring revenue under contract to A$8.4 million per annum.

Sales growth appears very strong. They reported similar strong sales in an announcement dated 24 April. Will be interesting to see the next Quarterly.

A nice trade for those who got on board a week ago.


----------



## Skate (11 July 2019)

greggles said:


> M7T appears unstoppable at the moment.
> 
> Yesterday the company announced that it has signed a Software and Services Agreement with Advocate Aurora Health, an integrated healthcare network headquartered in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. The agreement has a minimum total contract value of A$5.7 million across a five-year term. A$550k per annum will be added to the Company's annual recurring revenue, taking the total annual recurring revenue under contract to A$8.4 million per annum.
> 
> ...














Systematic trading is not always ideal but sometimes times it gets it right. 

*Disclaimer*
I'm not in the CAM position as the signal was generated before my CAM Strategy went live - The chart was posted for the interest of others.

Skate.


----------



## ah13 (29 December 2019)

M7T is my top pick for the 2020 competition

it's a tech business (imaging) in the healthcare industry
has been cash flow positive (on average) since March 19
recently raised $20m
hopefully this will accelerate it's growth and put a rocket under the share price!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2020)

M7T raised $22.9 million (net of costs) in the quarter. This includes the recent placement ($3.7 million) and institutional component of the entitlement offer ($19.7 million), less costs ($1.0 million), together with proceeds from the exercise of options ($0.5 million). Next quarter result will include funds received from the retail component of the entitlement offer of $10.9 million (net of costs).

On 14 July it had completed the acquisition of Canadian company, *Client Outlook Inc*. for A$40.9 million. Immediately post acquisition, Mach7 had $19 million cash on hand, after allowing for estimated acquisition costs which have yet to be paid. 

Client Outlook provides a unique zero-footprint viewing and integration platform distinguished as the first healthcare _Smartviewer_, known as *eUnity*. By combining Mach7's suite of solutions (including Mach7's vendor neutral archive, universal worklist, and workflow engine) with the industry leading eUnity diagnostic and enterprise viewer, the Company will provide one integrated end to end platform for the entire healthcare enterprise. Mach7's long-standing partnership with Client Outlook has, over time, resulted in the development of seamless integrations between the companies' respective platforms. 

Mach7 intends to continue its investment in R&D to further tighten this integration and enhance the capabilities of the new enterprise imaging solution so it will help customers adapt more quickly to the challenging and rapidly changing healthcare environment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2020)

Q4 Highlights:

• Free cash flow generated of $3.6M for Q4 and $4.5M for FY20
• Cash on hand at 30 June 2020 $48.9M, boosted by the raising to fund the acquisition of _Client Outlook _completed in July
• New sales orders of $9.2M for Q4 and $19.4M for FY20
• Two customers go live on Mach7 Platform during quarter
• FY20 results expected 27 August, with >$18M of revenues, and the first positive EBITDA full year result


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

Cash & cashflows 
The Group reported cash balances as at 30 June 2020 of $48.9 million (2019: $2.3 million). The increase of $46.6 million is largely attributable to funds raised from investors of $42.6 million and positive free cash flow generated for the year of $4.7 million (2019: -2.9 million). Mach7 met its stated target and delivered its first (since listing) positive free cash flow result. 

Net current assets 
The Group reported positive net current assets at 30 June 2020 of $46.9 million (2019: $0.7 million). The increase in net current assets of $46.2 million (6340%) is largely attributable to two capital raises conducted during the current year which contributed $41.1 million (after costs) to cash reserves.

Net assets 
The Group reported positive net assets balance at 30 June 2020 of $53.5 million (2019: $10.4 million). The increase in net assets of $43.1 million (416%) can be attributed to the increase in cash reserves, which is offset by the amortisation of intangible assets and associated deferred tax liability of $2.9 million during the current year. These intangible asset and deferred tax balances will be fully amortised by 30 June 2023. 

Profitability 
The Group has reported its first full year profitable result, of $0.2 million profit after tax (2019: loss $7.1 million), and $3.3 million of Earnings Before Interest, Tax, Depreciation and Amortisation (EBITDA) (2019: loss 4.1 million). This significant increase in profitability is largely due to the increase in revenues during the year...


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2020)

It's nice to post a bullish chart and M7T fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## HelloU (31 August 2020)

agree
with baf, ocl, rff, bbn.
tpc another that broke resistance (a bit too quickly for me atm)
was going to post some charts on ivc as most of the chart damage is historical (period of 2 to 3 years prior to february this year) but unsure if any reversal is just yet (pfp included in that statement)
soz for chucking all this here.... but i like m7t.


----------



## Miner (31 March 2022)

About 1 year 8 months no posting on M7T.
So thought to put a tip for April 22 to bring soem attention the this stop.
DNH
 Interesting the south baby AEF put some money for M47T - speculating something ?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02478266-3A585788?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		





			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02496300-3A589289?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02496300-3A589289?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

Miner said:


> About 1 year 8 months no posting on M7T.



and now another 3 months..... SP down to 50c. Market cap of $130 million. Getting dribs and drabs of contracts but they have to work for them.  No moat, but it looks like they have just turned cashflow positive.


----------

